# Change to Quick Reply



## Makai Guy (May 16, 2006)

In order to use the Quick Reply box at the bottom of a thread display page, you must now first click on one of the reply icons in the lower right of the post to which you wish to reply.

This is how the software worked in our previous version and we are returning to it.

The reason for the change is that this is the only way the software knows to which of the posts in the thread you are replying.  Without this, some messages, where one of the reply icons was clicked, are linked as replies to the correct post, while others, where no reply icon was clicked are just linked to the first post in the thread.  As a result, the order of the posts displayed in either Thread or Hybrid modes become completely nonsensical.


----------

